# Cube 260 (Race / Team) - für Erwachsene?



## Stoiner (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Fahrradliebhaber!

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln aus dem Forum gejagt werde:

Ich suche ein optisch schönes (klar, subjektiv...) MTB, mit dem ich die täglichen kurzen Erledigungsfahrten zur Post, zum Supermarkt etc erledigen kann und das mich nicht abwirft 

Ich bin zwar sportlich, habe aber in puncto Bikes keine Ambitionen (keine Abfahrten etc., max Kies- und Waldwege). Mehr als eine kleine Minitour von max. 30km ist auch nicht drin im Normalfall. 

Ich lege also keinen wirklichen Wert auf technische Raffnisse und daher stach mir das *Cube 260 Race bzw. Team* (je 399 Euro) ins Auge, das mir optisch sehr gefällt.
Es gibt es nun auch für Erwachsene und da wollte ich mal fragen, ob es der gleiche Schund ist, wie aus dem Baumarkt oder ob der Name Cube auch in diesem Dumpingpreis-Segment für ein klein wenig Qualität bürgt.

Zu mir noch kurz: 1,78m, 79 kg, Freizeitradler ohne Ansprüche 

*pps: Die Alternative wäre das Rad eines Bekannten: Bulls Ltd 2 für 200 Euro aus dem Jahr 2007. Ordentlich erhalten aber muss man vermutlich auch noch Geld reinstecken um sicher unterwegs zu sein. *

Viele Grüße und schon vorab danke an alle, die sich kurz äußern!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. Juli 2013)

Kauf dir ja kein neues Rad, um damit so ein paar Minitouren zu machen, wenn dein Budget so begrenzt ist.
Das Cube 260 ist von den Komponenten ähnlicher Schrott wie der Baumarkt-Kram, nur der Rahmen wird vielleicht hochwertiger sein.

Ist das Bulls so eines hier?
http://www.pallmann-ettlingen.de/Fahrrader/MTB_s/Bulls/Bulls_LTD2/bulls_ltd2.html
Wenn es gut erhalten ist, nimm das. Neu dürfte das so um die 700  gekostet haben.
Damit hast du auf Dauer viel mehr Spaß.
Rahmengröße sollte halt 18 oder 20" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoiner (1. Juli 2013)

jap, genau das ist es! Dann mach ich es so, vielen Dank für die klare Antwort!


MfG


----------



## Stoiner (2. Juli 2013)

Bitte um einen Tipp, welches Rad besser ist (von der Ausstattung her, der Zustand ist vergleichbar):

Das oben beschriebene

* Bulls Ltd. 2 aus 2007 für 200 

* Cube Attention aus 2008 für 220 
(Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd)

Kann jemand eine Kaufempfehlung in eine Richtung aussprechen? Soll definitiv eines der beiden werden und sind auf jeden Fall gut genug für meine Ansprüche. Nur welches ist besser?

MfG Stoiner


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. Juli 2013)

Das Bulls ist um deutlich besser ausgestattet (viel XT), auch wenn es keine Scheibenbremsen hat.

Um mal ein Vergleichsteil rauszupicken:
Die Alivio-Kurbel des Attention kostet im Laden einzeln ca. 30 . Die entsprechende XT (der Vorvorgänger ist am Bulls verbaut) kostet heute rund 150 .


----------



## Stoiner (2. Juli 2013)

das Cube hab ich mir heute gekauft, das Bulls hole ich mir am Freitag. Dann teste ich beide und behalte das, bei dem sich mehr "Wohlfühlfaktor" einstellt.

Denke es sollte kein Problem sein, das Geld dafür wieder herein zu bekommen...


----------

